# Octomum!!



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone watching the programme about the Octomum on sky1.Very interesting!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes I saw it last week it was on last night as well!

L x


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure if I should say this but she is a bit of a nutter!!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

I watched it last week... It's on Sky+ Anytime at the moment aswell, not sure when it expires though.

All I can say is, what a media circus! Even the woman filming the birth was going a bit crazy


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh my word!!!! 

Emelbee, I know what you mean. The doctors and nurses were trying to deliver this silly woman's babies safely and all the camera woman was worried about was her view. Did the silly  realise that by touching the doctors and nurses, they could contaminate them as well as the fact that she was in their way


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

all i just want to know is how come she got a BFP in all her ivf treatments.


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

sexybabe that's exactly what i thought - amazing success rate as they were listing all the txs and children.

in my view she is a bit of a nutter and clearly craves the attention, putting lippy on was so telling when the car was being followed. She has forgotten her reasons behind wanting a child in the first place.

i was quite disturbed by the twin's behaviour and the eldest girl - clearly reacting to it all.

Poor children


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I googled her whilst I was watching and there was loads of articles on how she had plastic surgery to look like her favourite actress Angelina Jolie!!!Also it was odd that her mum was up for her giving the babies up for adoption!!
Can't work her out but her children were so sweet.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone know when its next on ? I missed it


----------

